# Need help identifying profile please!



## stevec1129 (Aug 10, 2014)

I am installing crown on my cabinets and using a 1x3 starter strip to ensure the crown reaches the ceiling. 

On the 1x3, I am trying to achieve a profile similar to what is attached. 

Can anyone please help identify what bit would give me this profile? 

Thank you
Steve in MA


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Welcome Steve in MA...
that's a built up using beading bits...
these links will get you started in the general direction
Router CNC | Edge Treatment | Traditional Beading
Router CNC | Edge Treatment | Corner Beading

see the PDF too..

.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

here's some more...
Freud Tools - Search Results for Corner Beading


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Looks like the right size double round over bit might do it...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> Looks like the right size double round over bit might do it...


psssssst...
beading bit...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

No way I'd try to do something this elaborate on one piece of super expensive wood. Stick nailed it.


----------



## stevec1129 (Aug 10, 2014)

Thank you for your replies. I bought the paint to match the cabinets so the boards i am working with are 1x3 maple boards from my local lumber yard, routed and painted to match.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

This is what I was thinking...not this exact one though...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

this is what I had in mind..


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Steve; the original would have been done on a shaper with proprietary cutters, likely by a custom millwork shop. Not necessarily for your home alone; it might have been (most likely was) a commercial production product. Depending on how much you need, it might be worth your time and money to have the full profile reproduced with a new shaper cutter (not cheap!) and have a few feet run off...maybe even some extra(?).


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Dan is correct about the original being produced with either a shaper or moulder. If the starter board is basically just a rectangular piece then you could cut a bullnose on a thin board then cut that off on a table saw and glue/ pin nail it to the rectangle. Here is a selection of bullnose bits to show what I mean. https://www.amazon.ca/8milelake-Bul...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B076HKFC73

There is a decent chance you would be able to see the line between them though if you looked for it.


----------



## stevec1129 (Aug 10, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your help with this. I will look into all options and keep you posted.


----------

